# HUGH FLAW IN iMovie 3. Multiple movie exports from ONE project (camcorder import)



## alexachucarro (Feb 11, 2003)

This is what I wrote to Apple in the feedback thing for iMovie 3:

I recently waited for iMovie3 so that I could import my 8.5 hours of holiday footage from New Zealand. And then put together a DVD. (I've made about 5 DVDs before with iDVD). The problem is, I have a 100GB project with all of my footage but obviously I have to edit that into little movies.

Lets say that I have finished the first product (at 10 mins) and I want that as "arriving"
Now to get on with the next little movie export I have to somehow put away everything in the timeline. So I export then Trash.

Next movie that I put together is called "Christchurch" Again  

Lets say 15 little movies/exports later I start to put the DVD project together and my project runs over to 100 mins. Now all I can do is edit .mov files in QuickTime Pro or something else. Which I'm informed will show the interlacing.

There should be a way (say another tab after DVD (ie Sound/Transitions/Titles/Music/DVD then Final Cuts) for editted movies to be stored safely somewhere IN iMovie so that I can go back to a movie and re-edit something that over-ran by say 10 mins to get to that 90 min maximum for iDVD.

If you did that iMovie 3 would be flawless. At the moment I have no idea how to get round this problem but I'll be posting this issue onto the usual forums to see if anyone has made a solution.

Alex


----------



## jove (Feb 16, 2003)

Sorry, I don't have a suggestion. But I have to take issue with your "If you did that iMovie 3 would be flawless" comment 

I just finished an iMovie rant in another thread.


----------



## jove (Feb 17, 2003)

How about...
http://www.dvdxdv.com/


----------



## tamma (Feb 21, 2003)

It sounds to me that you need to upgrade to finalCut Pro or to FinalCut Express.


----------

